# National Defence Medal



## John A Silkstone (Oct 28, 2010)

Brought this over from the RAMC site that I belong to.

Silky

I am sure that you are aware that when someone enlists in His or Her Majesty’s armed forces they are effectively writing a blank cheque to the country saying, “Here is my life, use it as you will”. Sometimes that cheque is cashed, as we have lately seen all too frequently in Iraq and Afghanistan, and sometimes it is not. Whether or not the cheque is cashed depends entirely upon the whim of the MoD. How forces are employed and where they are deployed is completely out of the individual's hands. Never-the-less all understand the risk when they enlist; all are prepared to pay the ultimate sacrifice should it be necessary.

I am sure that you know of the National Defence Medal (NDM) campaign that has been running for some time, and that you are also aware that several veterans’ organisations and many thousands of individuals are currently seeking a medal in recognition of particular periods of their military service. Among these are the Cold War, British Nuclear Test Victims, National Servicemen and post armistice Korea to name but four. All are throwing their wholehearted support behind the NDM concept.

Please forgive me for stating the obvious, but the MoD, HD Committee and the current Government, now have an ideal chance to seize the initiative and settle a number of medal issues in one decisive action. Quite simply, the issue of an NDM would be a golden opportunity to sweep the board clean with one medal covering all claims since 1945. The NDM is quite simply one for all!

I have studied ad nauseam the claims made about protocols that supposedly make the granting of such a medal ‘impossible’, and I have seen for myself just how many times the ‘impossible’ has been achieved when it suited the purposes of the powers that be. I will not go into detail here, but I can assure you that enough examples and precedents exist to make an absolute mockery of any claims made that ‘this is simply not done’, because it has been done and quite often too! To be frank, the claims made about no precedents and so forth are arrant and palpable rubbish that do not stand up to close scrutiny.

You must also be aware that the British panoply of medals is rapidly becoming the only collection left among Commonwealth, EU and NATO nations not to include some form of Defence Medal broadly available to all ranks and all branches of their Armed Forces. As far as we are concerned, this anomaly is unacceptable and it is simply intolerable that a similar form of appreciation is not available to British Forces personnel and veterans. 

The token ‘Veterans Badge’ is a convenient idea, borrowed from the Canadians, which is quite acceptable as a symbol that can be worn with any civilian attire, at any time, making veterans easily recognisable in every-day life. It is wholly inadequate for parades and many veterans refuse to wear it on such occasions. As you know, the wearing of a properly constituted medal is an emotional issue for many service people and their dependants because it is by far the best means of honouring those still alive, as well as the servicemen and women who are no longer with us. In addition, an NDM which could be worn with pride at memorial services and parades would act as a unifying and readily visible symbol that would identify and differentiate to the wider public all those that have ‘stood to’ for Queen and Country

The NDM, if authorised, would truly constitute a proper and fitting reward for unwavering and loyal service to the Crown. A medal in recognition of selfless service that often involves the uprooting of family and home, as and when required, seems so little to ask for. It, therefore, begs the question of why opposition to the idea is so deeply rooted among those whom we are beginning to see as the faceless ‘NO’ men of the HD Committee and certain civil servants at the MoD whose raison d’être seems to be to reply to letters concerning medal issues addressed to Ministers and senior officers in a constantly negative fashion. 

I’m sure you are aware of how truly worthy veterans, as well as the men and women currently serving, would be honoured by an NDM. One can understand the emotive need for a medal that promotes unity and appreciation among all ranks and all branches of the services. There is sense and emotion acting as a driving force behind so many of us petitioning our MPs to take up the gauntlet and see that the concept of the NDM is given a proper hearing, with representation from involved groups, so that a workable solution can be found to enhance the as yet undimmed pride of veterans, reward those still serving and allow all who have served, and are still serving, to display a tangible sign that they have ‘stood up and been counted’ when the need arose. 

We need support from everyone, as individuals and organisations, in this struggle to get that which should already be ours and has already been quietly accomplished by so many of our Commonwealth, EU and NATO allies. None of us recall any quibbling or denial by the various Governments concerned when their versions of the NDM were mooted, save only that the Commonwealth countries had to opt out of the Imperial awards system because of the remorseless intransigence of the HD Committee

In a time when respect for our nation seems to be diminishing, those who have taken pride in serving it should always be given the opportunity to display that commitment on parade with the United Kingdom’s National Defence Medal.

With this in mind I ask that you and your members pledge support for our campaign insisting that the government introduce and issue, without delay, a National Defence Medal in recognition of the loyalty and sacrifice freely given by all those who have served, are serving or who will serve Crown and Country in whatever capacity, whatever rank and whatever service. I am asking you, as an organisation and as individuals, to reply with a letter, or email, of support. I hope, by pledging your support, you can have a positive and significant role in righting this injustice. 

I should now like to draw your attention to the website set up to fight for NDM justice so that you can see and digest the emotion and rationale of those for whom an NDM would resolve so many issues. The address is:

http://nationaldefencemedal.webs.com 

Thank you for the time and trouble you have taken to read this. I


Ernie Yeomans
(Sergeant, RAMC (Rtd)
and National Defence Medal Society committee member)


----------

